# all walks of life



## Splash

Moderator note:
Several threads merged to create this one.

How would you translate 'walks of life' as in 'several people, all from different walks of life'? Thanks.


----------



## RuK

I would translate as métier.


----------



## Splash

you mean as in 'de tous métiers'?


----------



## RuK

I think 'tous de professions différentes, or tous de métiers différents'


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi Splash,

walks of life = _parcours de vie_ 

...ayant tous des_ parcours de vie_ différents


----------



## Splash

Perfect thanx


----------



## la_cavalière

la grive solitaire said:


> Hi Splash,
> 
> walks of life = _parcours de vie_
> 
> ...ayant tous des_ parcours de vie_ différents


 
I agree.

"Walks of life" doesn't necessarily refer to professions. When I think of people from all different walks of life, I think of a mix of people of all ages, socioeconomic levels, ethnic backgrounds, etc.


----------



## edwingill

des gens de tous les milieux


----------



## RuK

Answers.com: 
n., pl. walks of life.
An occupation, profession, or social class: People from all walks of life supported the cause.


----------



## alexie

... de tous les domaines d'activité


----------



## MoonSafari

..., (tous) de parcours différents.
Une expression bien contemporaine...


----------



## francais_espanol

MoonSafari said:


> ..., (tous) de parcours différents


----------



## alexie

En effet, parcours est plus poétique. Merci!


----------



## nanaholic

Bonjour!

Je ne peux pas trouver l'expression de 'walks of life'. 
Voila le contexte original; *We saw people there from all walks of life.*

Merci!


----------



## LARSAY

The exact translation is _genres de vie _("kinds of life"), but it would not work in your sentence because "people" is _gens _and then you have _genre; _it would sound bad in French, so, I propose: _Nous avons vu là-bas des gens de toutes catégories_


----------



## ascoltate

"de plusieurs secteurs de la vie" ?


----------



## Blancheneige

Or: _Nous avons vu là-bas des gens (pro)venant de toutes sortes de milieux différents._


----------



## keya

"venant de tous horizons" ou "d'horizons differents" peut etre adapte


----------



## Blancheneige

keya said:


> "venant de tous horizons" ou "d'horizons differents" peut etre adapte


I like that one very much! 
But it would be "... venant de tous *les *horizons".


----------



## LARSAY

Pas "secteurs de la vie", et je prefere "de tous les milieux" plutot que "de tous les horizons".On peurt egalement utiliser "de toutes les classes de la societe"


----------



## ascoltate

No, I guess "tous les secteurs de la vie" is more like "all aspects of life"--different meaning, now that I think about it. Common phrase though, just not quite right in this case...


----------



## elgossobosso

Bonjour,

une ptite confirmation pour une traduction :

Sagittarians make friends with people from all walks of life

les sagittaires se font des amis avec des personnes de tout milieu /horizon ?

Merci


----------



## Amda Zako

yes. "de tous les milieux"


----------



## elgossobosso

ok thanks .


----------



## Forbane

Comment traduire cette expression dans la phrase :

*Video screenings* educated audiences           from all walks of life.

Personnellement, j'ai traduit par "un public de tous horizons", mais sans certitude.


----------



## Lamb777

toutes les couches de la société?


----------



## costheresnothingelse

ouais ca c'est bon, mais la phrase implique les gens de tous horizons et de multiples ages


----------



## Eilatan

Bonjour,
 
I would like to translate this sentence for an essay..
 
France is a country in which people of all walks of life reside..
 
La France actuelle est une nation dans laquelle résident des personnes de tout parcours différentes
 
Is there a better way to express this?
 
Merci!


----------



## la grive solitaire

My try, but a native speaker should confirm:

_La France est un pays composé de personnes aux parcours de vie différents._


----------



## misadro

I would say .. _catégories sociales diverses _... or .. like mentioned already .. _milieux divers _...


----------



## Nattre

Toutes les sphères de la vie


----------

